# More photos of Sparkle



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

By now, you must be all sick of seeing photos of my little brat. I just took these tonight and wanted to share. It was dark outside so I had to use the room light.

On the Chair (after rolling around in it)

























With her fur friends


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

In a fancy cart

















This is one of her in the cart as a baby. You can see she didn't grow too much.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Haha! That's cute! She looks just like the stuffed animals!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

If there were a FORUM dedicated to her pictures, I still wouldn't get sick of them! I'd still be clicking daily to see what's new.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Sparkles hair is BEAUTIFUL!! How could anyone get tired to seeing pictures of these furbabies? I doubt it!!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awww, What a cutie!!! ur babies are so lucky to have a mommy like you!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww NEVER GET TIRED OF PIXS !!! WE WANT MORE!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is precious!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love the pics... I could never get tired of them!! She's so beautiful!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Just simply perfect looking!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Lani, in your signature, I thought for a minute







that your baby was wearing a pink wig!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Sparkle is beautiful as always !!







NEVER do we get tired of pictures of all our Loves







I wish more would keep posting pics.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 10 2005, 06:49 AM
> *Lani, in your signature, I thought for a minute
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## maltagurl (Mar 15, 2005)

Naw, I don't think anyone could here could get sick of these pics. I want to develop a website about my baby. I take pictures of her every cute moment I get.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltagurl_@Apr 10 2005, 08:42 AM
> *Naw, I don't think anyone could here could get sick of these pics.  I want to develop a website about my baby.  I take pictures of her every cute moment I get.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
That's a cute idea, I'm sure people would love to see your baby!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! I love Sparkle!! I could never get sick of these doggy pics!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Sparkle is beautiful! We love pictures!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyler's Sis+Apr 10 2005, 11:46 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cute idea, I'm sure people would love to see your baby!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51093
[/B][/QUOTE]

I started one for buttercup a few years ago, i was actually doing some freelance graphic work and needed a website. I stopped doing the work, and kept the site. havent updated it in about a year LOL. 

on the other hand, i love Charm's pics of her pets, I could look at her babies all day long! keep posting new pics, Charm, they're lovely









ann marie and the "hey! i'm RIGHT HERE. you DO see ME all day long..." buttercup


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

She is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She is such a cutie pie. We're never sick of pictures of our babies. In fact, I'd love to see recent pictures of ALL of your babies!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 10 2005, 02:42 PM
> *She is such a cutie pie.  We're never sick of pictures of our babies.  In fact, I'd love to see recent pictures of ALL of your babies!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You guys are so right! I should send photos of my other kids as well. Sparkle being the new baby is getting all the photos. The new baby always gets the most.

I do have a few with the others that I have sent in through other posts but I will send more!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice pictures


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

tooo cute. i gotta ask, is she your 'favorite'? :lol: she's one of my fave malts on this board, soo precious.

i do wanna see pics of your other babies though


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 10 2005, 07:23 PM
> *tooo cute. i gotta ask, is she your 'favorite'?  :lol: she's one of my fave malts on this board, soo precious.
> 
> i do wanna see pics of your other babies though
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I don't want to admit it but my boyfriend always says she is my favourite. I love all of them but something about her just steals my heart. I will be honest here, Sparkle and Cookie are the ones that are always with me and by my side. My boys are more independent. Waffle sticks to my sister and bonds with her.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 10 2005, 07:49 AM
> *Lani, in your signature, I thought for a minute
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is beautiful!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I never get tired at looking at pictures. Sparkle is beautiful. I love the different settings.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 10 2005, 09:09 PM
> *I will be honest here, Sparkle and Cookie are the ones that are always with me and by my side.  My boys are more independent.  Waffle sticks to my sister and bonds with her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51210*


[/QUOTE]

That is interesting that your boys are more independent. In my home, it is the opposite. Catcher, my boy, is the one who sticks by me.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 10 2005, 07:14 PM
> *You guys are so right!  I should send photos of my other kids as well.  Sparkle being the new baby is getting all the photos.  The new baby always gets the most.
> 
> I do have a few with the others that I have sent in through other posts but I will send more!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51168*


[/QUOTE]

May I ask what are the ages of each of your babies?


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Your kids are lovely and I'm sure no one will get sick of seeing your photos.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Apr 10 2005, 08:52 PM
> *That is interesting that your boys are more independent. In my home, it is the opposite. Catcher, my boy, is the one who sticks by me.....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51232*


[/QUOTE]

Everyone says their boys are more loving but in my family .. it is the opposite. I am not sure if it is because I got Cookie and Sparkle when they were younger. They came home at 4 months. Waffle and Nibbler both were around 8 months old. I think I moulded the girls' personality while the boys were pre-defined. Waffle is the super happy type and bonds very well with my sister. Nibbler is very shy and he gets intimated when there is too much excitment but he absolutely adores Cookie and follows her everywhere. Cookie is also like the mom to Sparkle. She is the leader of the pack but I am her leader.

Cookie is 5 years old
Meow Mix is 4 years old
Nibbler is 3.5 years old
Waffle is 2.5 years old
Sparkle is 16 months old

Looks like a pattern where I add one a year. It is actually rather interesting. Cookie was planned for. Meow Mix was a rescue. He was going to be put down because of his agression problems as a kitten (it was during a time with a large number of stray cats) but I took him and he is a darling. I was browsing the net one day and came across Nibbler - he just stole my heart. Waffle was a gift. Sparkle I have been waiting for 2 years and she is such a joy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 10 2005, 10:36 PM
> *Cookie is 5 years old
> Meow Mix is 4 years old
> Nibbler is 3.5 years old
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What a lovely fur family you have!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

All of your pups are really beautiful dogs. There is something about Sparkle's expressions, though that gets me every time I see her photo. She is adorable.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG! She is so pretty! 

I know I never get sick of new pictures!!! Keep em coming!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I also love seeing pictures of your fur family....they are adorable


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Charmy- Sparkle is adorable!... but I keep asking for more Nibbler!







I hope that you meant it when you said you might get some out of the "others" soon!!


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

I've only had Tristan for two weeks, but as you talk about your families, I want more puppies too!!!!

Sparkle is a doll!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so jealous! You're babies are soooo beautiful!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I love the pic with the two stuffed malts. I have a stuffed one as well and when i get it out prissy hides she doesnt like it. she is jealous and she pouts. It is so funny.


----------

